# Epperlein



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I guess everyone knows that I was the winner of the Paul Portinoux watch last week. I definitely had a hopeful purpose for the watch. I acquired an Epperlein recently that seemed pretty complete except that it was missing the coil from the balance. I hoped for a replacement.

When I received the Paul P., the balance looked complete, but had poor motion. I then noticed that the shock protector jewels were gone from the balance kock (guess you can spell it that way), so I was hopeful again that the staff was not broken. I removed the balance, placed it in the Epperlein, and could have fallen off my chair when I put in a battery and it took off.

Not only does it run, but it is accurate. With minimal adjustment, it is one second fast per hour. I thought that was good enough, so will leave it at that. It displays that accuracy whether on the wrist or on the bench.

To say the least, I'm thrilled with the watch. 

Sorry to have taken the Paul Portinoux from a fellow forum follower :dontgetit: , but hopefully he will be happy to see the end product. :cheers:

I wonder also how rare a running Epperlein is? I know Silverhawk has a Paul P. NOS watch (I was runner up on that one) that runs, I think. Any others out there?

harleymanstan


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done that HarleyMan! :yes:

As for rarity, I can pop down the local shop for Hen's Teeth anyday, and they can back-order Dragons Eyelashes from the warehouse-asaurus, but I think they'd have a problem with a working Epperlein Electric :yes:

It has to one of the very few  :notworthy:

Although I can only keep to Timex on my "affordables" budget, I just love seeing these "Golden Oldies" of the Electric age. :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What an interesting electric story! Does anyone in the world log these happenings, as they are vital learning points for generations who follow us. Well done.

Mike

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harleymanstan said:


> I then noticed that the shock protector jewels were gone from the balance kock (guess you can spell it that way)


I wonder if this movement is prone to this? After I took the photos of mine, and before I had opened it up, I noticed the balance kock jewel had popped out...one of the benefits of a display back I guess:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR there was a thread about unscrupulous jewellers stealing the jewels - - could it be that :lol:

Paul, what's used to keep these in place, some kind of glue? Curious!


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's my Epperlein:



















It's a little grungy but I've simply left it as I got it -- and I'm almost embarrassed to say I've never checked to see if it would run. This was tested in Hamilton's R&D lab, after which Jim Reese, one of the co-inventors of the Hamilton Electric, kept it for himself. It obviously must have had an extended wear test, it has certainly been used. He also kept this movement, which was a prototype when they were designing their version of the 505:










I got these from Jim about 20 years ago, a couple of years before he died.


----------



## John_R (Jan 20, 2010)

As I was looking at the various pictures of the Epperleinâ€™s I was curious if anyone knows why there are variations? Some of them have two screws for the balance bridge others have one then some are gold plated and others are nickel/chrome plated?

The photograph is from my collection it's a partial movement that came from Hamilton's research department. Then my watch has something different from all the others the balance cap Jewel is permanently screwed in place.

John


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm posting this from work, but here is a picture of mine:

*The movement is marked as an Epperlein 100 Electric*










*While the dial is branded as a Paul Portinoux*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mustn't forget my Dorlin...with movement marked "Paul Portinoux". We seem to have a real mixture here between dial and movement markings.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

hamiltonelectric said:


> Here's my Epperlein:


Put a battery in and try her out! 

Did anybody else notice that this one has a number (1003) stamped into the right hand side of the spacer ring? It looks to me like they were added by hand because the numbers aren't equally spaced. Maybe this was a Hamilton reference and/or stock number?

Larry


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Next time I go to my safe deposit box I'll bring the Epperlein home and see what happens.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

This is slightly off-topic, but since the Epperlein 100 is being discussed, I thought there might be some interest in this:

2nd Moscow Watch Factory 114ChS










http://hostingfailov.com/photo/570de1401a

Pretty similar, isn't it? This watch was listed in a 1960 Soviet watch catalogue.


----------



## ugursahin (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have one but I can not find epperle 100 hours of electric battery. can you help me?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to be a little late to this discussion ... I had to get photos taken and uploaded. :biggrin:

I own 4.9 Epperleins (I'll explain in a minute), and like everyone else, the one that I know works is my Paul Portinoux (sorry for the crap photos - it was the best I could do on short notice):



Here's the first of the Epperlein-branded watches:



I'll post a photo of the rear of this one, because it has a gold-toned movement, rather than the more typical steel finish movements:



Here's the next one:



And the next (that's a crack in the crystal, not a mark on the lower dial):



Finally, here's the .9 ... it's in parts, but has a complete case, including movement ring, a nice dial, and a clean complete movement with contact wires intact (as well as the original battery that was still in it ... no leakage that I could see) -- All I need is hands and a crown! artytime: (I note that this movement is also gold.)



I don't know if any of the Epperleins work, as I wasn't sure what battery the movement took, and by the time I got the running Portinoux (where I could match the battery in it), the others were put away. This is a really good reminder, however, that I really must get this lot over to Silver Hawk for service and restoration (if possible.) If nothing else, like Harleymanstan, if none of the other movements fire up,I think I'd rather have the running movement in an Epperlein branded watch rather than in the Portinoux ... [Heads up Paul! Incoming soon!! :toot: ]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> [Heads up Paul! Incoming soon!! :toot: ]


Sorry Van, I'll not take those on.


----------



## ugursahin (Sep 27, 2015)

harleymanstan said:


>


 Hello Friend.

My one epperli 100 have electric clock. I want to know the battery model . Can you help me?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ugursahin said:


> Hello Friend.
> 
> My one epperli 100 have electric clock. I want to know the battery model . Can you help me?


 Renata 301....or use a Renata 394 with a nylon adaptor.


----------

